# Something seems messed up.



## fossala (19 Mar 2013)

The button next to "post new comment/create" thread seems to be messed up. See...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

Just tried it myself in Chrome and Explorer browsers and both seem fine.
What is your browser?


----------



## fossala (19 Mar 2013)

Chromium, works fine in firefox and surf though. Guess it could be an issue on my end.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Mar 2013)

Is it Ctrl + F5 to re-set the cache or something which is Shaun's usual first suggestion ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2013)

Have been getting that "blanking out" in the "upload a file" recently.
Didn't want to upload a file anyway.
It disappears within a minute.


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2013)

Just out of interest - try upgrading your flash player - *BUT *please remember to* untick the McAfee Security Scan* software install option. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## fossala (19 Mar 2013)

I'm an OpenBSD/Debian user.


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2013)

fossala said:


> I'm an OpenBSD/Debian user.


 
If you right-click it - does it point to an image location?

It should use flash by default, but presumably fall-over to CSS/Text if not (which you wouldn't expect to render that way!).

If it a corrupted image file that has been cached I might be able to sort it at this end.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> Just out of interest - try upgrading your flash player - *BUT *please remember to* untick the McAfee Security Scan* software install option.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


You are right: mine needs upgrading. Will do while I put the kettle on, report later.


----------

